# Power Pro vs. Fireline



## steelheader (Jan 16, 2003)

I use 8 lb. Fireline main line for bottom bouncing in rivers. I'm considering switching to Power Pro. It's less expensive and may cast farther. I have had some issues with knots holding Fireline. The Fireline does not break but sometimes the Palomar knot slips. I'm told Power Pro floats which may be a detriment. What are your opinions re Power Pro vs. Fireline?


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm using nanofil, holds knots great, but rather pricy, and you'll cast farther than ever, no lies

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I've only used PP for big lake trolling, so can't tell you how it casts. I've never had any trouble with it holding knots though, including the palomar.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have used both, currently I am using PP and it works good the part i dont like is that it does not come in the color I like, where as Fireline does, but the price is better for sure.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Power pro only floats for a short period of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KeLLoGGz (Feb 24, 2009)

Power pro super 8 slick is pretty decent. Just tried it out a month ago n is loving it. Like the super 8 slick more then the regular one. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

steelheader said:


> I use 8 lb. Fireline main line for bottom bouncing in rivers. I'm considering switching to Power Pro. It's less expensive and may cast farther. I have had some issues with knots holding Fireline. The Fireline does not break but sometimes the Palomar knot slips. I'm told Power Pro floats which may be a detriment. What are your opinions re Power Pro vs. Fireline?


 
all super lines have probelms with knots i think fire line the uni worked best for me and for joining line the uni to uni or so called double uni. reason i say it is nanofill they have made the nano fill knot now cause it a slipery devil same with fire line and slick 8 power pro. what i would look for is the smallest diameter in super lines you can find to that line weight and go for it. also you will want to switch up as soon as winter get's here, if it does super lines tend to freeze stiff cuase it holds water or it stick to it easier or what ever. just thought i would mention it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

steelheader said:


> I use 8 lb. Fireline main line for bottom bouncing in rivers. I'm considering switching to Power Pro. It's less expensive and may cast farther. I have had some issues with knots holding Fireline. The Fireline does not break but sometimes the Palomar knot slips. I'm told Power Pro floats which may be a detriment. What are your opinions re Power Pro vs. Fireline?


Been using fireline since it came out and love it. Tried PP on a couple reels, and didn't care for it casting. Didn't cast as far or as smooth as the fireline. I tie it to swiver,snap or lure using the improved clinch knot, but make a second pass through the eye of lure or swivel before doing the twist. Never had one slip.


----------



## lkn2fish (Mar 24, 2007)

steelheader said:


> I use 8 lb. Fireline main line for bottom bouncing in rivers. I'm considering switching to Power Pro. It's less expensive and may cast farther. I have had some issues with knots holding Fireline. The Fireline does not break but sometimes the Palomar knot slips. I'm told Power Pro floats which may be a detriment. What are your opinions re Power Pro vs. Fireline?


Steelheader


Try putting a dab of Super/Crazy glue on the knot to help your super line form slipping,

lkn2fish


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> I tie it to swiver,snap or lure using the improved clinch knot, but make a second pass through the eye of lure or swivel before doing the twist. Never had one slip.


I do the same with almost everything I tie, braid and mono.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> Been using fireline since it came out and love it. Tried PP on a couple reels, and didn't care for it casting. Didn't cast as far or as smooth as the fireline. I tie it to swiver,snap or lure using the improved clinch knot, but make a second pass through the eye of lure or swivel before doing the twist. Never had one slip.


 
have you tried the fire line crystal yet? it cast much better then the orignal fire line problem is it does not come in green or black and fish find it easier to see i think. this is ware i want to try the nano fill just don't know if it is worth the 39.99 price tag for filler spools then it does not come in green or black.

but what about the tuff line xp i find it does not cast half as good as fire line and is thicker then fire line so it is a waste of money no mater how you slice it except for fire line. that why i learned the uni and doubble uni just to keep me busy.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

swaprat said:


> have you tried the fire line crystal yet? it cast much better then the orignal fire line problem is it does not come in green or black and fish find it easier to see i think. this is ware i want to try the nano fill just don't know if it is worth the 39.99 price tag for filler spools then it does not come in green or black.
> 
> but what about the tuff line xp i find it does not cast half as good as fire line and is thicker then fire line so it is a waste of money no mater how you slice it except for fire line. that why i learned the uni and doubble uni just to keep me busy.


I've tried the crystal, and didn't think it was any better than original as far as casting goes. It did however break easier. I keep going back to the original smoke. The thing is its not a braid, its fused. Thats what makes it different. I hear there's a few other types similar, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> I've tried the crystal, and didn't think it was any better than original as far as casting goes. It did however break easier. I keep going back to the original smoke. The thing is its not a braid, its fused. Thats what makes it different. I hear there's a few other types similar, but haven't tried them yet.


 
i end out switching out the crysal because it's like the fish were spoting it for the orignal i am wondering if nano fill is the same way?


----------



## dajinkx (Mar 30, 2003)

Per the recommendation of pro guide Doug Samsal (http://www.manisteerivercharter.com/) I switched from mono to PowerPro for casting in the river. WOW!! Just be careful at first, or your lures will end up in the treetops.

(I haven't tried the Fireline.)

Bob


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

swaprat said:


> have you tried the fire line crystal yet? it cast much better then the orignal fire line problem is it does not come in green or black and fish find it easier to see i think. this is ware i want to try the nano fill just don't know if it is worth the 39.99 price tag for filler spools then it does not come in green or black.
> 
> but what about the tuff line xp i find it does not cast half as good as fire line and is thicker then fire line so it is a waste of money no mater how you slice it except for fire line. that why i learned the uni and doubble uni just to keep me busy.



I tried the crystal last year and noticed a significant decline in fish... Switched back to PP and the numbers came back up!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Repeated casting with Fireline WILL cause it to fray because it is a fused line. Power Pro will not fray with repeated casting.

I started using Fireline when it first came out and like it alot and used it for casting off the piers and in the river. After extended use it does fray causing it to weaken somewhat. I tried Power Pro for casting and will not go back to Fireline.

IMHO... for applications that does not call for repeated casting... Fireline is a good line to use... but I like Power Pro much better because it does last longer.

Take it for what its worth!!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

West Side AK said:


> I tried the crystal last year and noticed a significant decline in fish... Switched back to PP and the numbers came back up!


 
you to i guess i will have to try power pro also i did have problem casting the fire line crystal too it was like it was fraying out wile bass fishing around here. any ways best of luck.


----------

